# Hydei?



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 27, 2007)

Could budwing hatchlings eat Hydei flies starting off? I know they can take larger prey, but can they at so young an age?


----------



## Ben.M (Jul 28, 2007)

1st instar buwings can easily hav Hydei


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 28, 2007)

What about houseflies? Too big? With the impression you gave me it sounds like they can start off with houseflies!


----------



## Rick (Jul 29, 2007)

> What about houseflies? Too big? With the impression you gave me it sounds like they can start off with houseflies!


No they can't.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 29, 2007)

> > What about houseflies? Too big? With the impression you gave me it sounds like they can start off with houseflies!
> 
> 
> No they can't.


I didnt think so...


----------

